# Very nice little plane



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you really need to start with *80* grit ?


----------



## jerryo (Apr 15, 2010)

I have the low angle version and love it. Jerry


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like the old Stanley 18 plane. Sweet plane, it seems. May it serve you a long time.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I picked up the low-angle and the standard together a few months ago-have used the low angle a TON and love it. These are really nice planes, especially for the money


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

Veritas blades no longer come sharpened but 80 grit? Yikes!


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Not sure why Kerry felt it necessary to start at 80-mine was usable out of the box just with a light honing.


----------

